# Beekeepers don't get cancer?



## knadai (Jun 24, 2007)

Forgot to subscribe to my own post...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've know beekeepers who have had cancer. I don't even know if the rate is lower, which it might be, but certainly beekeepers do get cancer. I'd be willing to bet you could look through the old ABJs back to the 1800s with all of the beekeepers listed who died and find many cases.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Get the book The Honey Revolution, very interesting and exciting reading. Honey contains many antioxidants, many of them are possible or known cancer preventions. Our life's mileage will vary, because of how we take care of ourselves or in spite of how we treat ourselves. I know many people with horrible health habits who have low cholesteral, low pulse rates, appear healthy in every way. There are friends and family members who will probably be at my funeral, smoking cigarettes at the cemetary, eating at McDonald's later on in the day, etc. and live on for many years to come! opcorn: 

I do believe honey will not hurt anything in our health and I also believe it does nothing but a whole lot of good. I may not see the bus that hits me coming anyway, but I'll still continue to have my honey on oatmeal each morning and the tablespoon(s) at night just in case.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

knadai said:


> ...I don't consider "Hey! Ever hear of a beekeeper with cancer?" to be a scientific study. The Internet doesn't have much on this either. Any thoughts?


Exactly, and good on you for thinking critically about that statement. I for one do have skin cancer (so far only the "good" kind), but my doctors aren't aware of my "other" disease, beekeeping . I don't mean to be a wet blanket, but statements like this by Mr. Buxton are deeply irresponsible IMO. When you're talking about something like cancer, when emotions run deep and people are desperate for hope, only fact-based, scientific inquiry should be the basis for statements about incidence, treatments, etc. 

In my field, we've seen how this sort of thing can go seriously wrong. There was a study some time ago that MAY have indicated that a treatment called "megavitamin therapy" helped increase functionality in people with serious autism. The therapy was very specific, and the success has never been duplicated. Nonetheless, many parents of children with this awful (and skyrocketing) disorder began shoving enormous amounts of vitamins into their family member's diets with little to no medical oversight and sometimes with very harmful consequences. Autism is heartbreaking for families, and in their grief and desperation it's easy for them to try out, even to cling to some pretty farfetched ideas. Facilitated communication is another that didn't pan out (I participated in an early element if the trials on FC). I knew several families who were absolutely convinced that their loved one was finally talking to them, just like they'd always hoped, when objectively it was pretty clear that no meaningful communication from the person with autism was occurring. Heartbreaking, and IMO distinctly harmful to everyone involved.

Beekeepers are a tiny element of the population. Most people, if they've even met someone who keeps bees, didn't know it. I suspect most beekeepers who do get cancer wouldn't necessarily create "I'm-a-beekeeper-and-I-got-cancer.com". Off the top, I've never heard of sky diving enthusiasts who got cancer either, and a quick internet search seems to indicate that skydiving is more strongly correlated with cancer-prevention fundraising. If I were to say that sky diving thus prevents cancer, I hope someone would knock my glasses off with a strong slap.

Could beekeeping and cancer have a correlation (one way or another)? You bet, absolutely it's possible. But that's a question for an epidemiologist who can devise a way to develop and investigate a hypothesis and an investigation (for example I suspect a meta-analysis of existing cancer data would be fast and pretty revealing) which can be peer-reviewed.

I'm all for educating the public about the magic and wonder of bees. But it has to be fact-based if we're to not sabotage the credibility of our favorite insect's benefits to humanity.


----------



## dsquared (Mar 6, 2006)

*Sources*

I think you need to do a little research into the two men cited, Dr. Jarvis and Charlie Mraz. Dr Jarvis was behind the claim that "honeybees don't get arthritis," and the father of the notion that vinegar and honey will cure almost anything. As someone who has had severe rheumatoid arthritis for 30 years, I can tell you that Dr. Jarvis's claim is pure B$.

The late Charlie Mraz's belief that bee venom therapy can treat autoimmune diseases such as MS and RA has a good number of followers. I can personally attest to the fact it will not cure rheumatoid arthritis.

There is a good bit published about the bee venom thing and it is interesting reading. You won't find many scientific double-blind studies, only anecdotal reports. I think the key though may be that if it does no harm, at least it gives people with an incurable condition hope.

I keep bees because I like to, not for its medicinal value. Sorry for hijacking your thread.


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll certainly agree with the idea of doing a little more research !
You can find books & reports both Yay & Nay on most anything, verify 
who furnished the money for the research !!!

I've had Lung Cancer, thankfully surgery & radiation did a great job, I don't think the bee's helped at all !
I Have had rheumatoid arthritis for about 7 years now, a remicade treatment
every 6 weeks in the hospital let me walk, bee stings ain't helped any !!

Take every thing you read & hear with a grain or two of salt !! :doh:

PCM

PS, I personaly know of several other Beekeepers that have or had cancer !!


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

If only I'd become a beekeeper before I got cancer!
Breast cancer survivor here, haven't heard a thing about beekeeping lowering your risk. But I do think that honey is probably a good and healthy food, especially if it helps your immune system. Beekeeping may be bad for my back, good for my immune system, but the jury is out (for me) as far as honey being a cancer preventative. I'm assuming the anti-cancer property of beekeeping would be in eating honey? There may be lots of beeks that don't eat much honey. How would they figure in? Questions, questions.


----------



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

My father inlaw was a beekeeper. He was in his mid fifties when cancer took him.


----------



## MarkM (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, I started beekeeping 4 years ago and I am going to have my bladder removed due to cancer Mar, 31st. 
Mark M.


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

*No Cure, No Vaccine.*

Good Thread, guys. A bit emotive however, especially for those most affected. Please forgive my abruptness as follows:

There is no 'cure' for cancer and never will be (as in medicine, radical therapy or magic bullet).

Cancer is a "degenerative disease." 

Only people, cause cancer (through unsuitable lifestyle). Only people can cure it for themselves. No one else can cure it for us.

To prevent it, start Regenerating and quit Degenerating, or at least slow the pace down.

The cure lies within each of us if we exercise our options early enough, but even at that it is never too late to start trying! Even those who die of cancer after having taking their recovery into their own hands reported a great diminishment of pain and suffering. The statistics for those who rely on the system entirely are uninspiring. Donations to the research organizations will help with the unemployment levels at least.

Hooray for "The Honey Revolution" If you want to prevent cancer, read that book. If you think you have a chance to cure your cancer, read that book. If you want to give a good book to someone with ANY disease, give them that book. The book is not about cancer, but it might as well be, because it is about 'recovery mode' (amongst other things like - honey).

Faith in our own body is the key, Faith in the natural processes of life, faith in our own ability to rectify our lifestyle so we can start healing ourselves. The courage to take our own "leap of faith' isn’t always plentiful. That is a good movie, "Leap of Faith." It isn’t about cancer either, it is about faith.

Most of us already have at least one idea about something we need to do to improve our health. I wonder why we hesitate to take that first step. Is it because we are looking for the whole cure, and not just the next step?

Miracles do happen................ ask any cancer survivor! Also, miracles are known as Spontaneous Remission. There are myriad testimonies on the web, but unfortunately they don't promise to make any money for anyone, so they seldom get much publicity. But the folks at your local health food shop can probably put you in touch with a self help group or person in your district. Help is closer than we realize, but it can't come until we are ready for it.

For natural foods that have a good track record, Google "Wheatgrass" that will take you into the world of self help and cancer prevention. There are so many wonderful stories of cure and yet few of them employed the same procedures. It is more in the psyche than in the body, not that we can safely divide the two!

Life is only one day at a time for all of us. Let’s enjoy it!

Cheers


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

That's an interesting claim... especially considering the frequency with which they smoke!


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

John Smith, I could put you in touch with hundreds of ladies that did all the right things, ate right, exercised, ran marathons, didn't smoke, had faith, and still got cancer.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

> Only people, cause cancer (through unsuitable lifestyle).


Thats really not true! My garndfather died from cancer. Never smoke or drank, and exersised every morning.


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

John Smith;
Now you got me very confused, I have a neighbor lady that says the same thing about green tea, only thing she says it will also cure my baldness !!!

t:

PCM


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

"There is no 'cure' for cancer and never will be [as in medicine, radical therapy or magic bullet]" -J.S.

"Only people, cause cancer [through unsuitable lifestyle]" - J.S.

There is truth in much of this about living a 'wholesome lifestle" as one can, but there is childhood cancer: OB. http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/factsheet/Sites-types/childhood

"The statistics for those who reley on the system entirely are uninspiring. Donations to the research organizations will help with the unemployment levels at least". -J.S.

Striving to understand the workings of the nature of life and biology is one of the things [few] that humans do best, especially when it comes to their,..'diseases' and those of other living things. Now I go and take my daily dose of honey,.OB.


----------



## dsquared (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice post John-- a bit emotive I'd say.


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

*Confronting our Demons.*

Yes, Dsquared, It is very emotive OK, as it touches us all where it hurts the most. But I didn’t take it that Kevin’s thread opener was intended as a comical one.

Here are a few quick replies:

Dan: Indeed. And they keep their bee smoker going all day too. Did you consider that?

Brenda: Very sorry to hear that. I have plenty of ladies here in a similar position too, but then, with all respects, I have never known a lady yet that ever confessed to having done anything wrong. Are these girls still alive? Because I am a bit psychic myself if you are offering me your services as a medium. If they are still alive, make sure you tell them about The Honey Revolution. While there is life there is hope.

Pumpkin Seed: Sounds like he might have been nearly a hundred too…………. A real Icon type? Yep, we are all going to die of something. It has been suggested to me by my doctor (on the PSA reading) that I could die of prostate cancer. Now for the good news: ………..when I reach 125! Smoking and drinking are not the only sins in this world. Cuss’n is forbidden too. Never mind coveting our neighbour.

PCM: Yeah. I have neighbours like that too. There is always someone trying to sell us something, aye? Only thing is, my neighbours are both doctors of medicine and their cure for all my worries is synthetic insulin! The green tea would at least be affordable. I don’t run any health insurance, you see (except the nationalized, compulsory one which is mainly for the poor people).

OLDBEE: You are a wise person. You are probably even using your very own home grown honey too. That is great. You know it has not been cut with High Fructose Corn Syrup. Only REAL honey does the job, not synthetic honey. Cancer in children is the most emotive of them all. But so is whooping cough and pneumonia. If you don’t mind me quoting Jesus “ ……. The sins of the fathers will be visited upon the children to the third and fourth generation.” If you had rather not take that as gospel, have a study of the DNA science. Scientist are getting so good at reading that record, they now want to tell us whether or not our child has a predisposition to any one disease even before the birth. If for no other reason than to set a good example for my children, I find it never too late to at least attempt to cure myself of all my diseases.

But nothing is ever new. Astrologers got the sack hundreds of years ago for doing precisely the same thing by reading the child’s horoscope. Would anyone be silly enough to breed dogs from sick and deformed parents? Indeed the dogs wouldn’t care, and neither do humans. But once the seeds are sown the wild oats too will bring forth their fruit. Now we insist on the rights of homosexuals to marry and have children------------- somehow. They must be geniuses. Maybe they secretly mate up with an opposite pair!

OLDBEE, I have to disagree with your last statement. Maybe you are watching the TV news? I note here also that nearly every night there is a news segment on the latest ‘medical break-through’ but most of those stories never surface again. Yes, we are completely hood-winked by TV advertising, especially about our illnesses. 

It is (in my humble opinion) true, that quite contrary to what you said about how good we are at sorting out our illnesses, we mostly make a sometimes fatal mistake of sub-contracting all of the decision making about our illnesses to others. We let them sell us their services instead of taking advantage of our own innate right to work out our own problems. Where there is money changing hands, an industry will grow. Dying of cancer costs probably 50 to one hundred thousand dollars per patient. Where ever that much money is involved there will be a pressing need to continue the activity and in fact promote it.

And speaking of research, there has been more research done on the healing properties of bee products than on any other one class of medicines. And we are talking about maybe 200 years here. Fact is, a very great many dollars have been spent trying to copy, synthesize, duplicate and patent substances to do the same job apiary products do. Most all of the positive research done on the bee products has been piled in basements and ignored. There is no money to be made curing illnesses with cheap back-yard products.

OH! And by the way. If pain persists, see your doctor.

Cheers, Guys, it works for me.

JohnS


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

John Smith said:


> Brenda: Very sorry to hear that. I have plenty of ladies here in a similar position too, but then, with all respects, I have never known a lady yet that ever confessed to having done anything wrong. Are these girls still alive? Because I am a bit psychic myself if you are offering me your services as a medium. If they are still alive, make sure you tell them about The Honey Revolution. While there is life there is hope.


Why is this being posted here?


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

bnatural said:


> Why is this being posted here?


Lol Because he's confused and not very psychic. 
Meanwhile, I'll eat some honey, but if my cancer comes back I probably won't turn down the chemo. 

I know I didn't cause my cancer by my lifestyle, and I know honey isn't going to cure it.

Honestly I think this whole thread belongs in Coffee Klatch.


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

Brenda said:


> Lol Because he's confused and not very psychic.
> Meanwhile, I'll eat some honey, but if my cancer comes back I probably won't turn down the chemo.
> 
> I know I didn't cause my cancer by my lifestyle, and I know honey isn't going to cure it.
> ...


Agreed on all points. I am also VERY glad to hear you reference your cancer in the past tense. I don't usually use smilies, but here's one: :gh:

Bill


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

*Join the Revolution*

OK, Maybe Kevin will take this issue there.

But if folks are happy with their level of health, then they are happy! So be it. And I am happy for them.

And if you see no challenge in the fact that 1 in 4 Americans get cancer and maybe only one in twenty, or fifty (or is it 100?) beekeepers get cancer (long term beekeepers) then my question is: Why are YOU in this conversation?

Scientists prove and disprove many points by some very slim margins, but that one would baffle all of us!

I have just received my hard copy of the Journal of the American Apitherapy Society.
www.apitherapy.org
A story appears there about a lady who used bee stings to cure a skin cancer.

Now if you are a beekeeper, bee venom is very cheap, available, and can be procured effortlessly! 

WOW! How would President Obama like that? He could slash billions off the national health care account! Or maybe he could just keep his own family healthy and happy! Maybe a lot of folk stretched to the limit right now to pay off their house could stay afloat another year.

Cheers. It works for me.

JohnS

PS: Don't forget what Mr. Geo. Bush taught us. He indicated that we were either FOR him or AGAINST him. So when "The Honey Revolution" knocks on your door, you cannot remain neutral.


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

*Update on Beekeeper Longevity*

Here's a great story about a great beekeeper.

May he rest in Peace. May the Honey Flow in the Sky always cheer his heart!

http://www.spokesman.com/stories/2009/jul/12/waldo-mcburney-106-named-oldest-worker-in-us/


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Well, there are beekeepers and bee-havers. There are those that are always bee-suited and never get stung, and those that get stung numerous times a day. So, it's a stretch to even make such statements...beekeepers don't get cancer or other "terminal" diseases. What do beekeepers die from...are they all run over by trucks while crossing the road, or fall off the porch when the rocking chair goes over the side??

Take it one step further...

A beekeeper, author from MA came to speak at the Vermont Beekeepers summer meeting a number of years ago. Writes in the bee journals from time to time. I was looking forward to a good bee talk. What did we get??

He goes on and on about how lucky we all are to be beekeepers. The most wonderful job in the world. And, beekeepers don't get cancer, or arthritis, or get divorced. Really??

I look around the room. We have 7 or 8 commercials attending. I know all personally. Only one has had a long marriage. 5 have been divorced, and 2 have never had a relationship that lasted. Beekeepers are always out in the field, and are married to the bees.


----------



## DutchBee (Jul 14, 2009)

My father was a Bee Keeper and he died of Colon cancer two years ago at 62 years old.

My mother died last year of cancer at 62 years old as well.

She ate more honey than he did.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

If there's any truth to the theory that beeks don't get cancer, my guess is that it is due to chronic exposure to bee stings keeping one's immune system more active than the usual joe or jane. The immune response has a major impact on susceptiblility to cancers, as far as I know.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

The 'oldest living working man in America' just passed on last thursday at 106 years of age. Waldo was a bee keeper! He attributed his longivity to clean living and his honey. He wrote a book called "My First Hundred Years" a few years back. His death was not cancer related, but he had other issues. Until recent years, he ran marathons in senior the divisions and is quite a local character-hero in parts of western Kansas.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

My best friend died in a car accident at age 19. It was a shock, because we always figured that he'd die in his 40's like his dad from cancer, and he already had the cancer in his leg and had to have that amputated. He always joked "I have 80% chance of dying from cancer, and 20% chance of dying in a car wreck!". God chose the car wreck for him.

His dad died of cancer in his 40's. Very many of his relatives suffer from or died from various cancers, indicating a genetic pre-disposition to cancer. 

While I'm sure that bee venom and honey can have some types of positive benefits on health, my point is that it is highly unlikely that beekeeping can fix our genetics.

When we have something that we love (whether that be an activity or a thing) we tend to exaggerate the benefits. Beekeeping doesn't make us better people or improve our health any more (or less) than anything else out there does.

Rick


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

I was 37 years old when I learned that I had tonsul cancer. I had never really been sick before. I dont think that bees keep us from getting cancer but the benefits of honey and other componets of the hive do have benefits for us. Their is so many things outside of the beekeeping world that we are exposed to that does.....David


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Lifestyle, enviornment and genetics play the biggest roles in whether you will get cancer.

I don't have any stats but I bet that more than 90% of cancer can be attributed back to these 3 causes. And of that 90% I would be that 99% can be attributed to a combination of any 2 of these causes.

Most of my family dies of cancer. Now I am ready for the Lord to take me anytime. But when it's my time to go be with my Father in Heaven, I don't want it to be from a horrible death from cancer. I watched my father suffer and die from cancer, and most of my aunts and uncles and both grandmothers died from cancer). I don't want to go out that way.

Don't think beekeeping is going to do the trick. But I do think MonaVie will increase my odds of not dying from cancer. Take it every day. Search the Internet for MonaVie and Acai (the main ingrediant in MonaVie). You will be surprised at what you will find. You will even find a link to the Univ of Florida on cancer research. In their testing, ove 70% of cancer cells were killed by the acai fruit. They first published their report on this as a "Cure" for cancer. The FDA made them retrack that statement in their report. If it's a cure, then it must be labeled a drug and regulated. MonaVie is very careful in advertising their products to stay out of the wrath of the FDA.

Not sure if I have hijacked this thread, but I thought it was relative to the previous responses on cancer.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

It wouldn't surprise me if beekeepers have less health problems than the general public. But is the health benefits of beekeeping from honey or apitherapy, or is the health benefit from the level of physical activity? People who are physically active tend to have less health problems than couch potatoes, and beekeeping does keep you physically active if you run very many hives.

According to the American Bee Journal http://www.dadant.com/journal/history.html

90% of readers have gardening interests (another physical activity and healthy foods)
Over half have above average incomes (and higher income people tend to be healthier - they buy healthier foods, and better medical care)
90% own their own homes, and of these homeowners, 50% own 5 or more acres of land (more physical activity to take care of the land they own)

I will also say that of the beekeepers that attend our local meetings, there are no obese beekeepers there. A few are mildly overweight (and older) - but they are no where near the adult American public with 2/3 overweight or obese. (And obese people have more health problems than slimmer folks.)


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks, Guys, for these posts.

Would it help if we rephrased that statement in the thread title, to this:?

'Prolonged involvement with bees increases ones potential for a long and fullfilling life.'

Stastically, and going back for a few centuries, beekeepers have shown good advantage in these matters, and by a dramatic margin too, not just a few percentage points.

I believe (via the venom and others) the queen virtually kicks us along just as she does her immediate workers. So I say, "I am not sure whether I am working for the bees or they are working for me, but I am still working!"

God Save the Queen Bee!

Cheers,

JohnS


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

Here's a good beekeeper centenarian story.

http://www.americanprofile.com/article/35516.html

I think I will sign up for this target!

Cheers,

JohnS


----------



## BeeCzar (Sep 14, 2009)

For my two cents on this topic... here is the abstract from a medical journal, albeit an old one (1979)... do beekeepers have healthier lifestyles? Even if we don't smoke cigarettes, we are always breathing in a bit of smoke when we open a hive. My clothes often smell like a pine forest fire when I am finished, even if I try to stay upwind of my smoker. I am actually a little surprised that beekeepers don't have a slightly higher than normal risk of lung cancer because of years of this. I guess all the fresh air also makes up for it.

McDonald JA, Li FP, Mehta CR.
J Occup Med. 1979 Dec;21(12):811-3.
Cancer mortality among beekeepers.

Carcinogenic effects of bee venom were evaluated in a mortality study of 580 occupationally exposed beekeepers. The subjects were identified through obituary notices published between 1949 and 1978 in three journals of the U.S. beekeeping industry. Death certificates of beekeepers were examined for causes of mortality, and proportionate mortality ratios were compared with those for the general U.S. population. Beekeepers had a slightly lower than expected fraction of deaths from cancer. The deficit of lung cancers in male beekeepers was significant (p less than 0.05) and may indicate that fewer beekeepers were cigarette smokers. The frequencies of other cancers did not differ significantly from expectation. Non-Hodgkin lymphoma developed in four persons, and was expected in two. Mortality from diseases other than cancer showed no unusual patterns. At least two persons died from accidents directly related to the care of beehives. Analysis of a subgroup of 377 males with major roles in the beekeeping industry showed no substantial differences in distribution of causes of death. This study of beekeepers reveals neither adverse nor beneficial effects of intense exposure to bee stings.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/536856


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Personally, I do not think anyone gets stung unintentionally enough to prevent cancer. There are years of research using melllitin, the major component in bee venom to kill cancer cells and tumors.
www.americasbeekeeper.com/Killer_bee_venom_targets_cancer.htm
The references and research is there for the sceptics.
There is a beekeeper in our local club with MS that has his wife sting him 30 to 40 times a day on pressure points. He is constrained by his affliction without the apitherapy. He stung his neighbor with gout and he recovered visibly within minutes. Skin cancer runs in my family and I work the bees without a veil as you can see at 
www.americasbeekeeper.com/Gallery.htm
They are Cordovans so I still do not get enough to make a great difference.


----------



## Hancock alternate beehive (Sep 13, 2016)

hi guys

this really is really interesting to me:

here is what i found

Ethanolic Extract of Propolis Augments TRAIL-Induced Apoptotic Death in Prostate Cancer Cells

google it , there seemes to have bees so success with propolis and not curing but retarding cancer!!

the other thing I have found is 

https://bienenluft.org/en/mehkaptarlevego_kezelesrol

I know it has been mocked on other pages here, but there might actually be some benefits here? mabe not for cancer but somthing?


----------



## dennis crutchfield (Aug 5, 2016)

fighting cancer now and I have had bees for 20 yrs the stings do help my arthritic pains though. I have found out that cancer can be cured by the right diet , we either eat to live or die and then there is genetics. but there is a little truth in a lot of things mentioned on the list. just weeding through them and finding it sometimes is interesting. honey will help prevent cancer but will feed cancer if you already have it. cancer feeds on sugar. but looks like I will have it whipped real soon. And increasing for commercial honey business next year.


----------



## dennis crutchfield (Aug 5, 2016)

I take propolis to find my cancer... but its main job is too kill the yeast that is a precursor for cancer. and it works


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: No Cure, No Vaccine.*



John Smith said:


> Only people, cause cancer (through unsuitable lifestyle).
> 
> Faith in our own body is the key, Faith in the natural processes of life, faith in our own ability to rectify our lifestyle so we can start healing ourselves. The courage to take our own "leap of faith' isn’t always plentiful.


You can't be serious. Please explain what bad life style choices causes women to get breast cancer. Or men who get prostate cancer. Or Steve Jobs who died of pancreatic cancer.


----------



## Arch (Dec 3, 2014)

USCBeeMan said:


> Lifestyle, enviornment and genetics play the biggest roles in whether you will get cancer.
> 
> My wife recieved genetic testing due to having breast cancer at a young age. While attending genetic counseling with her the reasons explained for one having cancer was described as a bucket full of reasons such as diet, excersise, environment etc... however one thing that trumps all the reasons mentioned is genetics. Due to genetic make up some are predisposed to being at higher risk for certain cancers. One can possibly curtail cancer through use of products from the hive but ultimately genetics have a larger influence.
> BTW although regularly opportunity existed my wife never really was a big supporter of the bee venom treatment option:lookout:


----------



## dennis crutchfield (Aug 5, 2016)

after fighting 6 different cancers I have learned that cancer had its start with the vaccinations and with a high sugar diet as well as all the preservatives we eat everyday, we are very lucky not getting cancer.


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

My grandfather was a lifelong beekeeper as was his father before him. My grandfather died of cancer.


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

John Smith said:


> Good Thread, guys. A bit emotive however, especially for those most affected. Please forgive my abruptness as follows:
> 
> There is no 'cure' for cancer and never will be (as in medicine, radical therapy or magic bullet).
> 
> ...


Retracted comment, sorry to all who know someone affected by cancer.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I wonder if John Smith is still living, his last post on this thread was in 2009.

Alex


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

AHudd said:


> I wonder if John Smith is still living, his last post on this thread was in 2009.
> 
> Alex


His last post on BS was 1/7/2017..


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

Someone resurrected this thread from 2009? Oy.

I feel for the posters on here who stated they have/had cancer, and I wonder if they are okay; I hope they all made it through. You never know the burdens some people are carrying.


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

I got bees I had cancer. Beat cancer. Still got bees. Cancer had nothing to do with keeping bees. If I had stayed out of the military and not been exposed to some really nasty compounds I would have probably had bees and never had cancer.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

NewbeeInNH said:


> Someone resurrected this thread from 2009? Oy.
> 
> I feel for the posters on here who stated they have/had cancer, and I wonder if they are okay; I hope they all made it through. You never know the burdens some people are carrying.


Yeah, when I first saw it resurrected, I was tempted to go on a rant about the propensity for people to believe bunkum that isn't true, but I resisted in the hope that the thread would go back to being dead. Keeping bees didn't stop my wife from getting the big C...fortunately, they are almost ready to call her a survivor...but it took some very good doctors, modern medicine and surgery to get her there, not bees or colloidal silver or garlic or any of the other crap that that the snake-oil peddlers are selling.


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

Yep, this John Smith is still alive and well. I have refrained from posting in Beesource because I am not able to speak my own truth without provoking dramatic responses from others. I am too far in the opposite direction from mainstream to be welcome there. I post regularly on amazon's health forums, as they are not so likely to ban me! I see that COUNTRYBOY has been banned, but I have no knowledge of his other sins, posts or behaviour, but he all but agreed with my own observations. 

May I reiterate my most salient point as stated in the offensive post referred to in earlier pages: "It is all in the psyche!" Many read straight past that one!

That oversimplifies it, for sure, but it is what we all as individuals believe ( I mean REALLY believe, not what we try to believe, nor what we assume we are supposed to believe) but what our fundamental doctrine is. Try to divorce my words, 'faith, doctrine and beliefs,' from your religious vocabulary and see them as applicable to everyday reality in this world, right now. Leave what lies beyond our grasp for another thread. Or, translate to words like, 'hope,' 'world view,' 'conditioning' and 'science.' We all hope it works, but do we 'have' hope? Do we really believe it?

But I believe I can keep cancer at bay. My fears are maybe only ten percent as forceful as those who believe they cannot. I may die of cancer, but what difference will it make what I die of? It is how I live that matters. And I will soon be old enough to die honourably anyway whether with cancer or without it. But cancer cells are a natural part of our makeup, and we all carry some around with us all the time. So there are myriad things and conditions that are conducive to their getting a go up and becoming a problem. A top level of energy from natural sources is the key to keeping them disposed of too.

Still, at the end of the day, those who believe they can will sometimes be right, but those who believe they cannot, are most likely always right.

Linking the psyche with the physical body is not a popular subject, so I will desist.

Thanks to "Hancock alternate beehive" for the link https://bienenluft.org/en/mehkaptarlevego_kezelesrol. I have heard of this development, but had not yet found this site.

I continue to follow insights gained from Fessenden and McInnes as well as sell their books to my customers!

Living is the most dangerous thing we can do!

Cheers


----------



## cdevier (Jul 17, 2010)

John Smith- Well said - thanks for your post


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks, cdevier, I need all the support I can get!!!!!!!

I have taken my remarks over to the diabetes thread, as that level of the Metabolic Syndrome is slightly less emotive than this one.


----------

